# Postmates PEX cards



## Jshudo44 (Nov 17, 2015)

If you forget to have your PEX card on you while picking up an order, can you use your debit card and get reimbursed?


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

They say yes, but never tried.


----------



## uberski (May 15, 2015)

Yes but screw that...I also reject all cash jobs lol


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Yes. Probably take a while to reimburse. 
http://courierhelp.postmates.com/kn...460182-how-am-i-reimbursed-for-cash-only-jobs


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

yes. I had an issue with my pex card and i paid with my amex. when i got back home that night i emailed our area manager and it was credited the next morning to my account and showed up on the very next deposit.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Showa50 said:


> Yes. Probably take a while to reimburse.
> http://courierhelp.postmates.com/kn...460182-how-am-i-reimbursed-for-cash-only-jobs


POST # 4/Showa50: Bostonian Bison
Thanks You for this
Hyperlink to Postmates/Courier Help.

MerryChristmas from Marco Island, FL.


----------

